# A&K Residence Club Launched



## TarheelTraveler (Sep 15, 2008)

Just as an FYI, the A&K Residence Club has launched.

Great new website with a lot of information, including pricing:

http://www.akresidenceclub.com/

Halogen coverage:

http://realestate.halogenguides.com...-residence-club-launches-new-destination-club

Sherpareport coverage:

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/official-launch-ak-residence-club.html

Newly announced houses in the Turks and Caicos, Snowmass/Aspen, and Hawaii.  Marketing partnership with Christie's (art and antique auctioneers).


----------



## vivalour (Sep 15, 2008)

TarheelTraveler said:


> Just as an FYI, the A&K Residence Club has launched.
> 
> Great new website with a lot of information, including pricing:
> 
> Marketing partnership with Christie's (art and antique auctioneers).



Good to see. BTW, Christie's has a real estate arm for high-end properties world-wide. I have seen some of their condo offerings in both Montreal and Punta Mita. A smart and aggressive move.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Very Nice!!*

The A&K Residence Club properties look great!  

Unfortunately, the initial membership fees of $225K to $495K for 15 to 45 day memberships are outside my target travel expenditure range.  At our current rate of 15 weeks of travel per year, we would need two and one-half 45 day memberships with total membership fees of $1,237,500 and annual dues of $105,000.  That's getting into REAL money!


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Sep 16, 2008)

15 weeks...  I'm jealous, Travelguy.  I'm lucky to get 3 weeks in.


----------



## Veras Group Jim (Sep 16, 2008)

A&K has some great additional benefits as well.  The option to use some of your membership nights on their tours and experiential travel bring great flexibility to the program.  

We're glad to see this launched--just had a client today ask about A&K, in fact.

Jim


----------



## travelguy (Sep 17, 2008)

*15 TravelWeeks*



TarheelTraveler said:


> 15 weeks...  I'm jealous, Travelguy.  I'm lucky to get 3 weeks in.



You have to get rid of all those pesky things in your lifestyle that inhibit travel ... like a job for example!  You have to be _COMMITTED _to travel!


----------

